# A Picture of Diego. For Babsbag and Southern. =D



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 16, 2013)

Diego this week, at 10 months old and 95 pounds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow WMR! He is stunning... cannot wait til Babsbag sees this!
   

Now i am all excited about Callie/D pups!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Southern! And thank you for all your help with them! He is an AMAZING dog, I absolutely love him. He is SO good at his job, and even though he is in "that stage" I've only EVER had to correct him twice for VERY mildly "playing" with the goats, in ten months!  He is amazing. AND him and Toli are soooo good about following the goats around and protecting them when I let them out to free-range. Pics of that coming soon too! 

I'll post pics of Toli soon too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2013)

Babs had a really nice litter didn't she! Well. her girl Sig did. LOL

How is your new girl (rescue) doing?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been lurking in the LGD section lately and was wondering how he was doing. Sooo handsome!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, very nice litter. He is beautiful! He's a little slow and cumbersome still, but I think it's just his growth stages. I'd eventually like to do a hip cert on him just to make sure everything is fine.

The new rescue dog is doing good, she's very hyper like a puppy and has had little to no training. Our fences won't hold her so my friend who has a ranch with a big secure fence is coming Sunday to meet her. We may rehome her. We just don't really *need* another dog at the moment and she needs a lot of time and training and I'm towards the end of my schooling so I am extremely busy. I'm just glad I saved her from the streets and got her out of that dangerous situation. We just need to find the right match for her now.


----------



## elevan (Nov 16, 2013)

What a handsome fella.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 18, 2013)

Where's Babs!??!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm here   Thanks for posting the pictures. 

What a handsome fellow he is and I am so glad he is good with the goats. Looks like he has shorter hair too, like we were hoping for. He sure is a big boy now. My girlfriend has one from the liter prior to Diego's and her boy weighs in at about 120+ lbs.  I think these guys get their size from their grandfather on Sig's side...150+ lbs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 20, 2013)

There you are!  Your welcome, I wanted you to see how beautiful he is! His fur is short, just like I wanted. He is perfect! I am thinking he will be close to 120 pounds as he is only 10 months now and already almost 100.  He is definitely a bruiser, a little cumbersome and slow, but I think he is still growing into himself.  Toli is much more agile. I think they are the PERFECT compliment to each other and we just CAN NOT wait for puppies!


----------



## Robbin (Nov 21, 2013)

Diego is a handsome boy!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2013)

What a handsome dog! He is beautiful!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you guys! I love both my doggies!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 19, 2013)

He's such a beautiful dog.  Looks like one of my oops puppies from last year.


----------

